# Dying alone



## NARPASSWORD (Nov 5, 2018)

*DIED ALONE*


Adolf Hitler

Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold

Edgar Allen Poe

@FuckYou

Charles II of Spain

Randy Stair

Jew Wario

Che Guivara

Nick Bate

Benito Mussolini

John Lennon

James Warren Jones

Google+

Myspace

John Wayne Gacy

Seung-Hui Cho

Chick Tracts

Heaven's Gate

Joseph Stalin

Kim Il-Sung

Vincent Van Gogh
Henry Darger
L. Ron Hubbard
The Collyer Brothers
*DYING ALONE*


John Kricfalusi

Mr. Enter

Doug Walker

Angry Joe

Linkara

Spoony

Ben "Yahtzee" Crosshaw

Lauren Faust

Wil Wheaton

Jeb Bush

Hillary Clinton

ADF

@LikeicareKF

Fast Eddie

Jaden Smith

@Y2K Baby

Shadman

Bleedman

Low Tier God

Lowtax

Shmorky

CNN

Jay Geis

Tom Cruise

Edward Snowden

Jennifer Cornet

A-Log

Michael J. Hirtes

Tom Preston

Moviebob

Jim Sterling

Weebs

PC Master Race

r/Atheism

RationalWiki

Fighting Game community

Phantom Strider

Briana Wu

Anita Sarkesian

William "Billy D." Usher

Connor Bible

Homer

MatPat

Gaijin Goombah

Hipsters
@NARPASSWORD 
Transvalaan
Eminem
Miley Cyrus
r/waifus
Samuel Collingwood Smith
U.S. Congress
YouTube Commenters
Mistystuffer
Amy Schumer
T.J. Miller
Sons of Kojima
The Slaton Sisters
Ghost of True Capitalist Radio fame
@x86x2
Harvey Weinstein
Kevin Spacey
Bill Cosby
Jared Fogle
Joss Whedon
Gabe Newell
Daddy Derek and Cool Cat
*METHODS OF DYING ALONE*


TV Tropes

DeviantART

Reddit

Hashtag Activism

Tumblr

Social Justice

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic

Cosplay

Furry fandom

Indie music

Minecraft

Five Nights at Freddy's

Competitive Smash Bros.

Fanfiction

Shipping

Alpha & Omega

Blood on the Dance Floor

Gorillaz

School shootings

Bowsette

Kiwi Farms (wait a minute...)

Encyclopedia Dramatica

Sonic the Hedgehog

Gamergate

Cartoons

Superwholock

Undertale

Otherkin

Mens Rights

Feminism

That Guy with the Glasses

Kickstarter scams

Gamer webcomics

The Loud House

CalArts

"OMG I'M SO GEEKY LOL"

Star Wars

Apple products
LARPing
Invader Zim
Anime
Fire Emblem
Touhou
Pokemon
Vaporwave
Scientology
SpongeBob SquarePants
Porno Industry
Paheal
4chan
This is a incomplete list


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Nov 5, 2018)

@NARPASSWORD


----------



## ForgedBlades (Nov 5, 2018)

Probably me.


----------



## OhGoy (Nov 5, 2018)

you forgot anime, my guy


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Nov 5, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> you forgot anime, my guy


I also forgot Fire Emblem and Touhou.
I'm sorry.


----------



## sperginity (Nov 5, 2018)

Everyone.

You're never more alone than when you're dying.


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 5, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Jew Wario


Jew Wario didn't die alone, his wife was right outside the door.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Nov 5, 2018)

Aren't we all alone, in the end?


----------



## Magusyrup (Nov 5, 2018)

But who's the best at dying alone and why?


----------



## Clintonberg (Nov 5, 2018)

Everybody dies alone because there's nothing waiting for us after death.


----------



## BeanBidan (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm gonna find a isolated area to die, like a dog.  The irs and my girlfriend will never find me as my last time on earth will be eating peanut butter with my bare hands in a wife beater listening to Wooly Bully


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Nov 5, 2018)

I have updated the list to include some people I forgot.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 5, 2018)

We passed upon the stair 
We spoke of was and when 
Although I wasn't there
He said I was his friend 
Which came as some surprise 
I spoke into his eyes
I thought you died alone
A long long time ago


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 5, 2018)

Why the fuck am I not on the list?


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 5, 2018)

Died alone:
Kurt Cobain

Dying alone:
r/incels

Methods:
World of Warcraft


----------



## Teri-Teri (Nov 5, 2018)

@ICameToplaY


----------



## Black Waltz (Nov 5, 2018)

me


----------



## FeverGlitch (Nov 5, 2018)

You forgot DSP and me in the "Dying Alone" section of your list.


----------



## IV 445 (Nov 5, 2018)

Plenty of people die alone. Nobody really has a glorious death, we all bloat and crap ourselves. We romanticize an ideal end of life to help deal with the gravity of mortality.

God that sounded neckbeard


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 5, 2018)

Tumblr lesbians.
This ex-friend of mine who is scarily obsessed with Stephen.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Nov 5, 2018)

Hey no offense but you forget @Ass eating cunt


----------



## RG 448 (Nov 5, 2018)

Don’t forget all the babies of those neglectful WoW parents.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Nov 5, 2018)

Can I be on this list?


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Nov 5, 2018)

Do horrified onlookers count?


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Nov 5, 2018)

Here's some more I forgot
*Died alone*
Ayn Rand
Elliot Rodger
Chris Benoit
The Salt Mines
*Dying alone*
Sony Pictures
Adam Sandler
Tim Buckley
Ricegum
*Methods*
Fortnite


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Nov 5, 2018)

i wont die alone.
My dog will eat my corpse


----------



## Coldgrip (Nov 6, 2018)

When you're as edgy as I am, you don't let people get close to you. Because you know, one day, you'll cut them.


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Nov 6, 2018)

Didn't Hitler die alongside his wife and pet?


----------



## Curt Sibling (Nov 6, 2018)

https://kiwifarms.net/members/list


----------



## Maxliam (Nov 6, 2018)

Everyone. We all die alone. Don't be a fucking delusional bitch. You aren't special and you will die all by yourself even if surrounded by loved ones. Accept it and live life as long as you can. At best you have 100 years or so on this planet. Do you apes wanna live forever?


----------



## RG 448 (Nov 6, 2018)

Curt Sibling said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/members/list


We should all strive to take as many with us as possible.


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 6, 2018)

Magusyrup said:


> But who's the best at dying alone and why?



Not sure if it is “the best”, but the late Layne Staley, original lead singer of Alice in Chains, went out alone in a rather sad fashion.

Layne holed himself up in his apartment, had drugs hand delivered  by his dealer, barely ate or tended to any health needs, shot epic quantities of heroin and cocaine, and played video games... until he died.

A testament to how far gone he was, and how grim his addiction and demise must have been... Layne was 6 feet tall... when they found him, he weighed under 90lbs.


RIP Layne 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Layne_Staley


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Nov 6, 2018)

J A N D E K said:


> Not sure if it is “the best”, but the late Layne Staley, original lead singer of Alice in Chains, went out alone in a rather sad fashion.
> 
> Layne holed himself up in his apartment, had drugs hand delivered  by his dealer, barely ate or tended to any health needs, shot epic quantities of heroin and cocaine, and played video games... until he died.
> 
> ...


The extra gut punch is IIRC one of his bandmates stopped by about a week before he died and Layne's exact words were something like, 'Please don't leave me"


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 6, 2018)

keyboredsm4shthe2nd said:


> The extra gut punch is IIRC one of his bandmates stopped by about a week before he died and Layne's exact words were something like, 'Please don't leave me"


That was Mike Starr, the former bass player of Alice in Chains. Starr himself would end up dying from a drug overdose in 2011.


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 6, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Here's some more I forgot
> *Died alone*
> Ayn Rand



Deserved it.
Atlas Shrugged. Not even once.


----------



## Gutpuke (Nov 6, 2018)

Me


----------



## drtoboggan (Nov 6, 2018)

Jake Alley and CWC are most assuredly dying alone.


----------



## shasetoma. (Nov 6, 2018)

you reading this right now


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 6, 2018)

J A N D E K said:


> Not sure if it is “the best”, but the late Layne Staley, original lead singer of Alice in Chains, went out alone in a rather sad fashion.
> 
> Layne holed himself up in his apartment, had drugs hand delivered  by his dealer, barely ate or tended to any health needs, shot epic quantities of heroin and cocaine, and played video games... until he died.
> 
> ...



What's even sadder is that his biological father who was a junkie helped get him on the drugs. Layne wanted to get closer to his dad and ended up getting on drugs with him. I'm pretty sure Layne quit for a while too but relapsed because of his father.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 6, 2018)

shasetoma. said:


> you reading this right now


Oh I'm not dying alone. I plan on taking *EVERYONE* with me.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 6, 2018)

Another sad story I know about someone dying alone is Chris Farley.
If I remember his last words were begging the hooker who was there to not leave him.



> Chris Farley, a popular comedy actor had spent the previous few days on a drug and alcohol binge. The previous day the 17th had been spent primarily with a hooker named Heidi. She initially met Farley in Lincoln Park at 11am. Shortly after Heidi took Chris to her own apartment. At her apartment he would smoke crack and snort heroin. Chris then proceeded to his own apartment. Hostility began to rise due to the fact that Chris refused to pay her on the basis that his friend was supposed to pay for her. They tried sex unsuccessfully. At 3 AM she decided to leave, Farley collapsed a little bit from the door. Heidi noticed he had difficulty breathing, he said in obvious difficulty 'Don't leave me".


----------



## Anime-Free Penguin (Nov 7, 2018)

You forgot Nintendo


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Nov 8, 2018)

I just realized that I completely forgot to add Egoraptor to the dying alone portion of the list.
My bad!


----------



## bigoogabaloogas (Nov 8, 2018)

me
myself
and I


----------



## Delle Yøung (Nov 9, 2018)

Dying alone:
This boner from reading this thread.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 9, 2018)

@J A N D E K your mention of Layne Staley made me binge listen to tons of Alice In Chains songs and now I'm getting feels because of Layne Staley dying alone.
SMH at you bringing back feelings I haven't had since 2002.


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 9, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> @J A N D E K your mention of Layne Staley made me binge listen to tons of Alice In Chains songs and now I'm getting feels because of Layne Staley dying alone.
> SMH at you bringing back feelings I haven't had since 2002.



Awwww. I’m an Alice in Chains fan too and have been doing the same thing. I’m sorry.  Revel in the beautiful music he gave us.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 9, 2018)

Me, I'm sure of it now.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Didn't Chris Cornell die alone? I'm pretty sure Scott Weiland did too.


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 10, 2018)

How can Daddy Derek and Cool Cat die alone when they've got each other?


----------



## Monkey_Fellow (Nov 23, 2021)

@Monkey_Fellow


----------

